# New Pixma Pro Printers Around the Corner? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 20, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15915"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15915">Tweet</a></div>
<p>We’re told Canon will soon be announcing 3 new Pixma Pro printers. The three printers are most likely replacement models for the Pixma Pro-1, Pixma Pro-10 and the Pixma Pro-100.</p>
<p>There were no mention of what new features would be present in the “Mark II” versions of these printers.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 20, 2014)

The Pro-1 is from Oct 2011, whilst the others are a year younger.

One major issue that could be addressed are the huge (forced) margins at top/bottom when using matte art papers, making prints on A4 sized paper rather small on the sheet.

Interestingly, I've also had it suggested that if i was looking for an Epson 3880, then I might like to wait a few weeks.

Canon printing suffers (IMHO) from the large format and imaging divisions acting almost like two different companies. This means that printers up to the PRO-1 are in the same division as cameras, whilst from the iPF5100 upwards they are in the large format market, still replete with dealers and marketing that can seem quite alien if you are moving up from your normal photo/desktop print setup.

The iPF5100 is an excellent 17" printer, but hasn't been updated when the larger x300 and x400 printers came along.

Having written lengthy reviews of many larger Canon printers (the much more serious side of the Northlight Images site ;-) ) It will be interesting to see how this one plays out...


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 20, 2014)

Hopefully the next series will support Lucia-Ex inks.

I was looking for a proofing printer this fall; and I want my test prints to match the same inks as those on the large formats.

I talked to both divisions at CES briefly in January. The Pro-1 group is generally on a three year product cycle, so this may be the update.

As to the 5100, its in a range that neither group seems eager to support.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 20, 2014)

I can't believe it. I just sold a new, unopened Pro-1 (bought it with a 5DIII for the rebate). Usually my luck would be for the new model to come out a day before I tried to sell mine.


----------



## danoxlade (Feb 20, 2014)

Canon mentioned showing professional PIXMA printers at The Photography Show so maybe they'll be announced for that.


----------



## slclick (Feb 20, 2014)

Except for printing time I have no complaints about my Pro-100... the droplet size, the number of inks, especially the monochromes, it's all good. I like how it doesn't eat cyan and magenta like the 9500Mk2 that was also a big improvement.

I'm surprised they would be coming out with a Mk2 so soon.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 21, 2014)

i love my Pixma pro 1, apart for its ink-hungryness, and lack of wireless. My cheap Canon MG6350? for other stuff works well with the wifi so I can print from whereever. I think a new Pro1 will be wireless, as the machine is quite big, and it could be handy to have it placed somewhere else from where you are working.


----------



## Ivar (Feb 21, 2014)

keithcooper said:


> Interestingly, I've also had it suggested that if i was looking for an Epson 3880, then I might like to wait a few weeks.



This is interesting. A small footprint A2+ printer from Canon or the Epson 3880 update?


----------



## jrbdmb (Feb 21, 2014)

Adding some sort of status display would be very nice - it is not easy decoding the pattern of blinking lights on the current Pro-100 to figure out a printer issue.

I'll buy the new model as soon as I can get for less than $100 after rebate.


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2014)

jrbdmb said:


> Adding some sort of status display would be very nice - it is not easy decoding the pattern of blinking lights on the current Pro-100 to figure out a printer issue.
> 
> I'll buy the new model as soon as I can get for less than $100 after rebate.



How about the dialog/icon in the dock/tray? Seems to be very explanatory.


----------



## jrista (Feb 22, 2014)

keithcooper said:


> One major issue that could be addressed are the huge (forced) margins at top/bottom when using matte art papers, making prints on A4 sized paper rather small on the sheet.



Is this actually a problem? On my 9500 II, I just select the generic Matte Paper, and I can print borderless on pretty much any fine art paper, including Canon's (which is really just Hahnemuhle Photo Rag, and I just use the official Hahnemuhle ICC profile for it.) I've been printing borderless prints for about six or seven years now, and I've never had a single page curl...and I've printed on several dozen types of fine art papers.

If the new PIXMA Pro series models actually force a border on the generic Matte Paper setting, then that would be a SERIOUS reason for me NOT to upgrade. I pretty much live and die on that feature of the 9500 II.


----------



## l_d_allan (Mar 2, 2014)

*Canon Pro 100 ... $298 for phone orders with $300 to $400 rebates*

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/53223933


Just finished phone ordering the Pro-100 at $298
price on web is $398 ... $298 price is by phone only
Printer + included A3+ 13x19" paper results in $300 rebate (via AmEx reward card)
866.614.7544 ... http://www.bhphotovideo.com/FrameWork/Rebates_Promos/0331314_CANON_PRO-100.pdf
$400 rebate if purchase qualifying camera on same receipt
For me ... Canon PowerShoot S110 advanced point-n-shoot 1/1.7" sensor for $250 (semi-obsolete ... replaced by very similar S120)
so that makes me golden for the $400 rebate
before rebate ... $548
after $400 rebate ... $148
Obviously, the cost for oem ink will eat your wallet alive if you do much printing, unless you refill ink cartridges


----------



## ClayStevens (Mar 6, 2014)

Considering of in for one Pixma Printer recently, maybe I should wait for some times?


----------

